# Beckham move to U.S. to be reality show (GIVE ME A BREAK!!)



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Feb 28, 2007)

Good Lord...  what they won't do for money.. or being in the spotlight.  OY VEY.


http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070228/...tv_posh_s_show


----------



## *Stargazer* (Feb 28, 2007)

They make me laugh because they are such random celebrities, but damn he is so hot.


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL 

These reality shows are hilarious. First their was Britney and Whitney now we have Beckham. Wasn't there someone else? LOL


----------



## glamdoll (Feb 28, 2007)

oh gosh really? damn..
Im in love with this man! hahah well not really but Im a huge soccer person and I love him..
so by all means please .. the more I see him..the better! heheh

I cant wait till he plays here in LA I will go see him for sure!

but the show is kind of a bad idea..

we have all seen what happens to those couples..

THEY END UP DIVORCED!

britney, whitney, jessica simpson..

all of them!

ahhhhh


----------



## *Stargazer* (Feb 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamdoll* 

 
_so by all means please .. the more I see him..the better! heheh_

 
Have you seen the Disneyland ad with him as Prince Charming? 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/cbbcnews/hi/ne...00/6305491.stm

He can whisk me away on that steed any day.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Feb 28, 2007)

Jessica and Nick... on MTV...

The Osbornes


There are more but those are the 2 that I can think of right now...lol



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hawkeye* 

 
_LOL 

These reality shows are hilarious. First their was Britney and Whitney now we have Beckham. Wasn't there someone else? LOL_


----------



## glamdoll (Feb 28, 2007)

OMG! he is so hot! im gonna have a dream about him tonite! heheheh
thanks for the pic ladybug!

oh the carters..
family jewels.. ( gene simmons)

hmmm.. oh oh oh the HOgans!

damn.. yea we do need a break from the
celebrities reality shows..

victoria n beckham.. super hot together!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 28, 2007)

There was ASS: Ashley Simpson Show.

Anna Nicole

Surreal World

Danny Bonaduce

Hugh Hefner

I guess Paris and Nicole count?


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Mar 1, 2007)

they've done 'reality shows' before
there was one following them around spain and in the run up to some chariy ball thing they were doing
it was good


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 8, 2007)

They have done a few "documentaries" as well.  They were focused on his career, but obviously she was in there too as part of his life off the pitch.  

I personally think the show sounds a bit on the boring side, even though he is a nice bit of eye candy.  I don't know, I'll give it a chance.  It may have Posh trainwreck potential as well???


----------

